# Ask Anthony Ellis ? Part III



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Real questions and answers by Anthony Ellis.Anthony, I know you recommend eating six times per day, but how do you do it? I simply don’t have time to eat that often! What about people who are busy? Yes, I will admit that eating every three hours will take some getting used to, but it is [...]

*Read More...*


----------

